# Gutes Asia Kochbuch gesucht



## Gamer090 (24. November 2021)

Hi zusammen,
Suche ein gutes Kochbuch mit Asiatischen Rezepten und zwar als E-Book im Format ePub am besten. Zwar gibt es viele Rezepte Online, aber auf dem E-Book Reader gespeichert ist mir lieber.

Habe schon eins gekauft aber bin unzufrieden, die Rezepte sind ok aber nix besonderes dabei und die Anleutungen nicht so gut verständlich. 

Vorschläge?


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. November 2021)

Hi, 
Was meinst du mit asiatischen Rezepten? Asien fängt in der Türkei an und endet in Japan  

Ansonsten frag mal @Caduzzz 
Er kennt sich auf jeden Fall schon mal mit japanischer Küche aus, und wahrscheinlich auch mit anderen "asiatischen" Küchen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was meinst du mit asiatischen Rezepten? Asien fängt in der Türkei an und endet in Japan
> 
> Ansonsten frag mal @Caduzzz
> Er kennt sich auf jeden Fall schon mal mit japanischer Küche aus, und wahrscheinlich auch mit anderen "asiatischen" Küchen.


China, Japan, Vietnam, Malasyien.....


----------



## seventyseven (25. November 2021)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal behaupten, dass es nicht nur dieses eine Rezeptbuch gibt.
Dafür sind innerhalb der Asiatischen Küche einfach zu viele Unterschiede.
Chinesisch, Koreanisch, Vietnamesisch, Indonesisch, Indisch, Burmesisch, Japanisch, Mongolisch etc... alles unterschiedlich.
(auch wenn man ein paar gleiche Nenner wie Kokosmilch und Reis findet  )


----------

